# Gonna get a 2nd booster ?



## IKE

Watched world news tonight and saw it looks like that they've approved a second booster for folks over fifty and those that are immunocompromised.

Mama and I both had our third / booster Pfizer shot on 9-23-2021 and other than a tender arm for a few days we experienced no side effects......we're kicking around getting the second booster but haven't made our minds up one way or the other as of yet.

For those that had the first three shots do you plan on getting the fourth ?

https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/03/30/1089503225/2nd-booster-covid-vaccine


----------



## Pinky

Yes! If/when it becomes available.


----------



## RadishRose

I plan to later next month. It will be my 4th in 13 months.


----------



## IKE

I don't know about you folks but between getting blood drawn every six months, two pneumonia shots, my normal yearly flu shot and now quite possibly the fourth Wuhan Flu shot I'm beginning to feel like a walking.......


----------



## Remy

I got my booster in late November of last year. I think I'm going to wait. I might ask at work and see if they think this one will be required soon.


----------



## Don M.

I'll get the 4th shot sometime this Spring.....and then the 5th, 6th, and the 20th, if necessary.   Until there is a "cure" for this virus, I would rather have a day of minor shoulder pain, rather than risking getting ill.  

I have noticed what may be a "side effect" of these shots.  It seems that every Winter, I get a nasty head cold that has me hacking, coughing, and married to a box of Kleenex for at least a week.   This Winter I haven't even had a "sniffle"....could it be an improvement of my immune system as a result of these shots?


----------



## Jules

Yes, when it’s approved here.  It’s estimated it might be in a couple of months so I’ll wait my turn.


----------



## terry123

Jules said:


> Yes, when it’s approved here.  It’s estimated it might be in a couple of months so I’ll wait my turn.


Me too!


----------



## Tish

Over here they have only approved the 4th dose for those over 65 or those with a compromised immune system.
I don't fit either of those two categories, so my answer is no.
Although I am due for my flu shot next month.


----------



## PamfromTx

I received the 4th dose, yesterday.


----------



## Tommy

Holding off for now.

Current evidence seems to indicate that (1) those who are fully vaccinated and have had one booster are still reasonably well protected against serious illness and death, and (2) a second booster's protection against simply catching Covid-19 decreases significantly after about four months.

Hospitalizations in New Hampshire are currently at a low level.  It seems prudent to me to wait, continue with common sense practices (avoiding crowds, hand hygiene, social distancing), and revisit the idea of a second booster if/when we see the beginning of a new wave of hospitalizations.

There are two good reasons for this.  First, I don't want to get a second booster now and then have a new wave/variant appear in August or September and not be eligible for another jab.  Second, there is ongoing research on new vaccines that are either omicron-specific or designed to better protect against multiple variants and I might want to be eligible if something like that is offered in the near future.

JMHO


----------



## Sunny

Don M. said:


> I'll get the 4th shot sometime this Spring.....and then the 5th, 6th, and the 20th, if necessary.   Until there is a "cure" for this virus, I would rather have a day of minor shoulder pain, rather than risking getting ill.
> 
> I have noticed what may be a "side effect" of these shots.  It seems that every Winter, I get a nasty head cold that has me hacking, coughing, and married to a box of Kleenex for at least a week.   This Winter I haven't even had a "sniffle"....could it be an improvement of my immune system as a result of these shots?


Don, it could also be a result of your practicing social distancing, masks, etc.  All the precautions we've been taking (with or without the vaccine) may have prevented lots of flu, colds, and all the other illnesses that usually plague us in the winter.

Unfortunately, most of us are social creatures, which means as soon as the Covid danger is gone or very much mitigated, the colds and flu will be back. They are very opportunistic.  

Most people would rather risk a cold than live as a hermit. (Not that I want a cold either.) But I bet that's the reason. Amazing as this vaccine is, I doubt that it's a cure-all for every contagious disease that's out there.


----------



## Remy

PamfromTx said:


> I received the 4th dose, yesterday.


How are you feeling Pam? When I got the booster, I had no systemic reaction, just local redness and swelling which is very unusual for me. I don't even get a bit of a local reaction to tetanus shots which I know really get some people at the injection site.


----------



## Remy

Don M. said:


> I'll get the 4th shot sometime this Spring.....and then the 5th, 6th, and the 20th, if necessary.   Until there is a "cure" for this virus, I would rather have a day of minor shoulder pain, rather than risking getting ill.
> 
> I have noticed what may be a "side effect" of these shots.  It seems that every Winter, I get a nasty head cold that has me hacking, coughing, and married to a box of Kleenex for at least a week.   This Winter I haven't even had a "sniffle"....could it be an improvement of my immune system as a result of these shots?


Don, I admire your diligence. It's made me rethink my views on getting the second booster.


----------



## jimintoronto

Pinky said:


> Yes! If/when it becomes available.


Wife and I got our second booster shots in December of 2021 at Women's College Family Practice unit. so now we have had 4 shots in total. JimB.


----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> How are you feeling Pam? When I got the booster, I had no systemic reaction, just local redness and swelling which is very unusual for me. I don't even get a bit of a local reaction to tetanus shots which I know really get some people at the injection site.


Feeling well.  No soreness, etc.

Doing somersaults. Kidding.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I registered online yesterday at the local CVS and was able to get a slot for this morning.

I was in and out in fifteen minutes.


----------



## Geezerette

Absolutely yes, as soon as convenient locations begin scheduling it.


----------



## Pepper

I'm not rushing to get it.  I didn't rush for the other three either.  I probably will get it, just not right now.


----------



## Kika

I'll make an appointment for some time next week. I have things to do in the meantime and don't want the sore arm to interfere.


----------



## Timewise 60+

No more Covid shots for us!  My research shows that the CDC is withholding data on problems associated with the shots and the number of deaths associated with them.   I don't trust any of it anymore!   Fool me once, shame on you!  Fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## Judycat

Not till mid June.


----------



## PamfromTx

It was quite a different experience in comparison to the last 3 dose visits in that I just walked in and WHAM... didn't get a chance to blink.  LOL  There were 3 other patient besides me.  I'm so grateful that it went so smooth.  

I like the fact that I received all 4 doses from the same hospital.  The nurse quickly found me on their system.


----------



## win231

Timewise 60+ said:


> No more Covid shots for us!  My research shows that the CDC is withholding data on problems associated with the shots and the number of deaths associated with them.   I don't trust any of it anymore!   Fool me once, shame on you!  Fool me twice, shame on me!


If they didn't withhold data, they'd be left with crates of unused vaccine they'd have to throw away - known as _"Cash in the Trash."_


----------



## Alligatorob

Probably, the first 3 had no adverse effect for me, no sore arm, no ill feeling.  

I believe it will probably offer me some protection, but less than the first 3.  I think its a matter of diminishing returns.


----------



## charry

Pepper said:


> I'm not rushing to get it.  I didn't rush for the other three either.  I probably will get it, just not right now.


Not for me……..ive not had any , and don’t intend getting any either …..


----------



## charry

Timewise 60+ said:


> No more Covid shots for us!  My research shows that the CDC is withholding data on problems associated with the shots and the number of deaths associated with them.   I don't trust any of it anymore!   Fool me once, shame on you!  Fool me twice, shame on me!


Heard so much trash and deaths of these jabs ………the covid won’t kill you, but these vaccines will in time !!


----------



## SeniorBen

I'll get the second booster sometime in the summer. It only takes a few minutes and I can get it at King Soopers when I'm out grocery shopping.


----------



## Timewise 60+

win231 said:


> If they didn't withhold data, they'd be left with crates of unused vaccine they'd have to throw away - known as _"Cash in the Trash."_


Unfortunately, they get paid by Uncle Sam for whatever they produce.  That's why we don't have to pay for it ourselves.  Although, we are paying for it anyway...


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Feeling well.  No soreness, etc.
> 
> Doing somersaults. Kidding.


Now I am swimming lap after lap.


----------



## bufflo

IKE said:


> Watched world news tonight and saw it looks like that they've approved a second booster for folks over fifty and those that are immunocompromised.
> 
> Mama and I both had our third / booster Pfizer shot on 9-23-2021 and other than a tender arm for a few days we experienced no side effects......we're kicking around getting the second booster but haven't made our minds up one way or the other as of yet.
> 
> For those that had the first three shots do you plan on getting the fourth ?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/03/30/1089503225/2nd-booster-covid-vaccine


I get mine tomorrow. I'm healthy and fit for my age. But, I am in a skilled nursing facility daily and I think it is wise for me to get the booster. None of my vaccines has caused me any problems either.


----------



## SeaBreeze

IKE said:


> Watched world news tonight and saw it looks like that they've approved a second booster for folks over fifty and those that are immunocompromised.
> 
> Mama and I both had our third / booster Pfizer shot on 9-23-2021 and other than a tender arm for a few days we experienced no side effects......we're kicking around getting the second booster but haven't made our minds up one way or the other as of yet.
> 
> For those that had the first three shots do you plan on getting the fourth ?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/03/30/1089503225/2nd-booster-covid-vaccine


I had two Moderna shots and a Moderna booster so far.  I'm open to getting a second booster, but am in no rush to do it.  My booster was on 11/1/21.  I think if I get a second booster it will be a Pfizer.


----------



## JonSR77

Yes, will get a second booster.  Over 60, immune compromised, new Omicron variant on the way.  

New US Government COVID website:

https://www.covid.gov/


----------



## John cycling

charry said:


> Not for me……..ive not had any , and don’t intend getting any either …..



The same for me, no shots, no mask, always shop with no mask, no extra precautions, exercise up to two hours every morning with regular hard workouts, haven't been sick for quite a long time and never from a virus.

Why some people would willingly inject well known poisons into their bodies and restrict their breathing makes no sense.
People long addicted to drugs and injections is exactly what happens in the homeless encampments.

See the parallels? 
When people put poisons in their bodies, their minds are poisoned as well, and anyone who does that is not healthy.


----------



## dseag2

John cycling said:


> The same for me, no shots, no mask, always shop with no mask, no extra precautions, exercise up to two hours every morning with regular hard workouts, haven't been sick for quite a long time and never from a virus.
> 
> Why some people would willingly inject well known poisons into their bodies and restrict their breathing makes no sense.



We could probably agree on exercise and nutrition if you weren't so quick to declare your disdain for science.  

I think I am pretty fit... work out 6 times a week... and still wore a mask to protect myself and OTHER people during the height of COVID.  I also got the vaccine and booster.  Do I consider myself healthy?  Hell yeah.  But I chose not to take any chances and to follow the science.  

IMO, the poison minds in this forum are much worse than any poison in any vaccine.


----------



## Chris21E

Not sure...


----------



## win231

dseag2 said:


> We could probably agree on exercise and nutrition if you weren't so quick to declare your disdain for science.
> 
> I think I am pretty fit... work out 6 times a week... and still wore a mask to protect myself and OTHER people during the height of COVID.  I also got the vaccine and booster.  Do I consider myself healthy?  Hell yeah.  But I chose not to take any chances and to follow the science.
> 
> IMO, the poison minds in this forum are much worse than any poison in any vaccine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215451


Modeling:
Mask
Glasses
Shirt
Shorts
Legs
Shoes


----------



## chic

John cycling said:


> The same for me, no shots, no mask, always shop with no mask, no extra precautions, exercise up to two hours every morning with regular hard workouts, haven't been sick for quite a long time and never from a virus.
> 
> Why some people would willingly inject well known poisons into their bodies and restrict their breathing makes no sense.


I'm pretty much the same. Haven't done anything different during the past two years except no arena events. I'm concerned about negative reactions from the vaccine that could occur in a year or two or three or more that people don't know about.

The vaccine will become an annual event. All these boosters have me concerned for people's immune systems. This is why we have so many variants. And it will continue if people keep getting more shots. It wasn't intended to be used the way it is. It was supposed to help with the alpha strain but with flu viruses the virus can and does change and the immune system will only protect against the strain the vaccine was developed to protect against in the first place but leaves people even more vulnerable to variants as we've seen in recent months.


----------



## JonSR77

SeaBreeze said:


> I had two Moderna shots and a Moderna booster so far.  I'm open to getting a second booster, but am in no rush to do it.  My booster was on 11/1/21.  I think if I get a second booster it will be a Pfizer.




Just remember that this subvariant of Omicron has hit China very hard and now it is in California. Very contagious. Just like the first wave of Omicron, will sweep entire country...and soon.

If you are not amiss to taking the shots generally...and your doctor does not oppose getting the second booster...I would go for sooner, rather than later. Have that immunity fully up when Omicron hits.

My wife had open heart surgery in 2019.

We both got Omicron in January.  Was very hard on both of us (I have a range of medical problems, including serious ones).  Her pulmonologist basically said, that if she had not had her shots and the booster, it probably would have been life threatening for her.


----------



## charry

dseag2 said:


> We could probably agree on exercise and nutrition if you weren't so quick to declare your disdain for science.
> 
> I think I am pretty fit... work out 6 times a week... and still wore a mask to protect myself and OTHER people during the height of COVID.  I also got the vaccine and booster.  Do I consider myself healthy?  Hell yeah.  But I chose not to take any chances and to follow the science.
> 
> IMO, the poison minds in this forum are much worse than any poison in any vaccine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215451



That is your choice dseag, i also agree with john cycling ……
as for protecting ”OTHERS”  If others had obeyed the rules in the first place ,when we had our first lockdown, it would not of come to all this mask wearing , vaccines, 6ft distances etc etc…..
just in our small road , people were , still having parties, having their hair cut , and totally ignoring any rules !!  Yes protect yourself and stay as safe as you can, but others ?  That’s down to them ,im afraid …….


----------



## CarolfromTX

I’m in no hurry.


----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> We could probably agree on exercise and nutrition if you weren't so quick to declare your disdain for science.
> 
> I think I am pretty fit... work out 6 times a week... and still wore a mask to protect myself and OTHER people during the height of COVID. I also got the vaccine and booster. Do I consider myself healthy? Hell yeah. But I chose not to take any chances and to follow the science.
> 
> *IMO, the poison minds in this forum are much worse than any poison in any vaccine*.


I agree with all you said here, including the last sentence.  You are healthy, fit and intelligent.  If there were more people like you, this country would be in much better shape now in 2022 and there would not be so many families now mourning their dead loved ones.

  I thank you and all others who acted responsibly throughout this fight against COVID-19.  Special thanks to all the nurses, doctors and first responders whose lives have also been turned upside down trying to keep up with all the infections and the anti-vaxx, anti-mask mentality.  Thankfully most of this country were strong, united and acted as adults.


----------



## win231

chic said:


> I'm pretty much the same. Haven't done anything different during the past two years except no arena events. I'm concerned about negative reactions from the vaccine that could occur in a year or two or three or more that people don't know about.
> 
> The vaccine will become an annual event. All these boosters have me concerned for people's immune systems. This is why we have so many variants. And it will continue if people keep getting more shots. It wasn't intended to be used the way it is. It was supposed to help with the alpha strain but with flu viruses the virus can and does change and the immune system will only protect against the strain the vaccine was developed to protect against in the first place but leaves people even more vulnerable to variants as we've seen in recent months.


Exactly.  There are so many autoimmune diseases affecting so many people, (MS, etc.) I avoid anything that can cause the immune system to be confused & attack what it should protect. 
There is a reason vaccine makers are immune from litigation when their vaccine causes harm.


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, I'll probably get the second booster next week....


Once again, America is in denial about signs of a fresh Covid wave​https://www.theguardian.com/comment...s-in-denial-about-signs-of-a-fresh-covid-wave

Once again, America is in denial about signs of a fresh Covid wave
Eric Topol

When it comes to Covid, the United States specializes in denialism. Deny the human-to-human transmission of the virus when China’s first cases were publicized in late 2019. Deny that the virus is airborne. Deny the need for boosters across all adult age groups. There are many more examples, but now one stands out – learning from other countries.
(snip)

In the past couple of weeks, the UK and several countries in Europe, including Germany, France and Switzerland, are experiencing a new wave. At least 12 countries, geographically extending from Finland to Greece, are experiencing new increases in cases, some quite marked, such as Austria exceeding its pandemic peak, and Finland with an 85% increase from the prior week. Many of these countries are also showing a rise in hospital admissions.
(snip)

Indications within the United States support the idea that new wave is already getting started. Wastewater surveillance is relatively sparse in the United States, but 15% of the 410 sites where it was conducted between 24 February to 10 March 2022 showed a greater than 1000% increase compared with the prior 15-day period. Also, the BA.2 variant is gaining steam in the United States and is now accounting for more than 30% of new cases.

The root cause for the new wave is hard to pin down. Certainly, the BA.2 variant is known to have increased transmission, at least about 30% more than its sister lineage, Omicron BA.1. With the concomitant reduction of mitigation restrictions and waning immunity protection of vaccines, that transmission advantage will increase. This “BA.2 triad” of factors is thus hard to dissect, as they are clearly interdependent. Rather than focusing on what precisely is driving the new wave, the imperative is to drive some preventive action.

As with the first five warnings from the UK and Europe, the United States did not take heed. Instead of proactively gearing up with non-pharmaceutical interventions (masks, quality of masks, distancing, air filtration, ventilation, aggressive testing, etc.), it just reacted to the surges when they were manifest. Now we are at a point with very low vaccination and booster rates, only 64% of the populations has had two shots, and 29% three shots. That puts the United States at 65th and 70th in the world ranking of countries, respectively.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The CDC updated its Covid Community Levels map on Thursday, showing areas where Covid is at a “high” (orange), “medium” (yellow), or “low” (green) risk.

Seventeen counties nationwide are at high risk.

My county is one of the orange high-risk counties on the updated list. The local infection rate is now above 9% while the state infection rate is in the 2% range.  We are being encouraged by the CDC to wear masks in public places.

I'm not worried, but I am curious to know why things are different in my area.   Contact tracing has been more or less abandoned, so I'm afraid we will never get a good explanation.


----------



## Alligatorob

Got mine Friday, no side effects so far.

Don't forget to take your vaccine card in so they can add to the list.  I forgot mine.  So now I have two to carry around, when needed which isn't often.


----------



## Pappy

I’m for the next shot when it’s available. With my breathing problems, it would be foolish not to.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got mine Saturday. Not even a sore arm.


----------



## JonSR77

Pappy said:


> I’m for the next shot when it’s available. With my breathing problems, it would be foolish not to.


I have breathing problems also.  I am on an oxygen concentrator.  Severe asthma.  My wife and I both got COVID, Omicron in January.  Hit us hard.  First four nights had tremendous breathing problems.  Just stayed on the concentrator.  Took hours for the breathing to calm down.  Without that concentrator, I would have been in the hospital.  And even with it, I was close to having to go in.

And if the concentrator did not work and I went in? Good chance would never have come out.

My wife had open heart surgery in 2019. Her pulmonologist did not say it specifically, but implied that if she had not had her 2 vaccines and a booster, she probably would be dead.


----------



## Liberty

We just got our 2nd booster today along with our neighbor, who is going across the pond
 in the near future.


----------



## Jackie23

I got my second booster today at CVS, I did not have an appointment, they had a record of my previous shots, I've not had any problems with the shots in the past and don't expect to with this one.


----------



## Ruthanne

_Probably this month, six months from the last booster.  I expect my drugstore will be texting me then._


----------



## Shalimar

Definitely, my six months is up July 3, not to be precise about it.


----------



## WheatenLover

Definitely, and soon.


----------



## Liberty

They say you can get it 4 months after the first booster. We were like 5 months.


----------



## MickaC

Booster #2 coming up.
Yes, i will get it.


----------



## Alizerine

Got mine at Walgreen's on Friday. It was Pfizer like the others and no reaction.


----------



## Jeni

FDA advisors call for an end to never-ending booster shots as they try to map out a strategy for living with COVID
https://www.yahoo.com/news/fda-advisors-call-end-never-134636660.html

"_The FDA and CDC both say that the current COVID booster strategy is "stopgap" and not sustainable.

Instead, new vaccines are needed that target multiple variants, or stop infections at the nose.

An independent advisory committee to the FDA is weighing which vaccine strategies to try next, and how."_


I do not see a reason to get any booster when even the FDA and CDC see it is a never ending game


----------



## Alligatorob

Jeni said:


> I do not see a reason to get any booster when even the FDA and CDC see it is a never ending game


Do you get the annual flu shot?  I think this is becoming much the same.


----------



## Jeni

Alligatorob said:


> Do you get the annual flu shot?  I think this is becoming much the same.


every time i had a flu shot i ended up with a month or two of cold symptoms did not take more then twice to see that was a waste of my time


----------



## Tish

I can't get the 4th shot as it is not available to my age group.


----------



## spectratg

I got my second booster (fourth shot) yesterday, six months after the previous one.  I had a very miserable night last night, just feeling poorly all over and not able to get much rest.  Some chills and sweating.  Odd, because I had no effects after getting the first three shots.


----------



## Sunny

Not all that odd, Spectratg. I had absolutely no reaction to the first and third shot, but felt like I had the flu for a day or two after the second. Yet, most people said they had no particular reaction to the second one, except maybe a slightly sore arm.

I haven't had the fourth one yet, but plan to get it.


----------



## Buckeye

I'll be getting my 2nd booster in May at my local Publix.  Since I hit the trifecta on co-morbidities, I'm not taking any chances.

I want to live long enough to see Ohio State win another football National Championship.


----------



## win231

Jeni said:


> every time i had a flu shot i ended up with a month or two of cold symptoms did not take more then twice to see that was a waste of my time


Experience is a great teacher.


----------



## Giants fan1954

Got mine last week.Had a sore arm for a few days,that was it.


----------



## spectratg

Buckeye said:


> I'll be getting my 2nd booster in May at my local Publix.  Since I hit the trifecta on co-morbidities, I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> I want to live long enough to see Ohio State win another football National Championship.


I haven't lived in the Cleveland area for 55 years, but I am still an Ohio State fan (!), a Browns fan (groan), and a whatever-the-Cleveland-baseball team is now named    Like thousands of others, I still have nightmares about the seventh game losses to the Cubs in 2016 and the Marlins in 1997!


----------



## SeniorBen

I get a flu shot every year, and I'll keep up to date with my covid shots. I never have anything more than mild symptoms the next day. It's funny how some people and their entire families it seems have severe symptoms from vaccines. Who knows?


----------



## jimintoronto

My Wife and I will be getting our 4th shot in the end of May, at our local Public Health Center here in Toronto. Both of us are immune compromised so it is sensible to do so. It amazes me that in the US getting vaccinated is a "political football " while in Canada it  is a medical procedure. Our politicians, at all levels of Government,  listened to the advice of the medical officers of health about how to deal with this pandemic. Science over panicky uninformed nonsense. JimB.


----------



## Jeni

jimintoronto said:


> My Wife and I will be getting our 4th shot in the end of May, at our local Public Health Center here in Toronto. Both of us are immune compromised so it is sensible to do so. It amazes me that in the US getting vaccinated is a "political football " while in Canada it  is a medical procedure. Our politicians, at all levels of Government,  listened to the advice of the medical officers of health about how to deal with this pandemic. Science over panicky uninformed nonsense. JimB.


I am always amazed people have taken the media stereotype line so strongly ....

 MOST people who made a medical choice To get a shot or boosters  or NOT......... did not do it for political purposes that line is laughable....
Did some people  Question items that in the current situation proved they were true not the media line  
Many  were scapegoated and painted as uninformed loons which is just insulting. 
Assumptions were made about  political mindset ...that is FALSE
many i know who made their choice did not even think of politics.


----------



## John cycling

jimintoronto said:


> It amazes me that in the US getting vaccinated is a "political football " while in Canada it  is a medical procedure.
> *Our politicians*, at all levels of *Government*,  listened to the advice of the *medical officers of health*



You got the clot shots because your politicians told you to do it, so you're the one who's making a political decision.
Likewise the so called medical officers are political lobbyists who are funded by and work for the vaccination corporations.
Getting shot with the clot shots is a worldwide "political football" - for those of you who buy into the panicky uninformed nonsense.

Thank goodness for those of us who can still make our own personal decisions,  and who therefore continue to be healthy. 
.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wasn't going to get vaccinated at all, but finally did so and got my second shot in January. Didn't feel the first at all and arm was only mildly sore for a couple of days @Remy @PamfromTx. From what I've read on CDC's site, I'm not due for my booster until at least June. I'll take one step at a time and figure out if I want to take booster #2 once I get booster #1.  I managed to remain COVID free for two years...even after being exposed.


----------



## Sunny

Jeni said:


> I am always amazed people have taken the media stereotype line so strongly ....
> 
> MOST people who made a medical choice To get a shot or boosters  or NOT......... did not do it for political purposes that line is laughable....
> Did some people  Question items that in the current situation proved they were true not the media line
> Many  were scapegoated and painted as uninformed loons which is just insulting.
> Assumptions were made about  political mindset ...that is FALSE
> many i know who made their choice did not even think of politics.


No matter how often you tell yourself that, the fact is that in all but the rare cases with medical reasons, politics is ALWAYS behind it. Look at the charts, the regions of the country, which people are the most adamant about how bad or useless the vaccine is (in spite of overwhelming evidence to the contrary), demonizing the scientists, pharma corporations, etc. who have given us this life-saving vaccine... and keep barking into the wind about how brainwashed we all are to go along with them.   What "stereotype line" are you referring to, Jeni?  The stereotype that presents proven scientific facts instead of nonsense? And you refer to a "media line."  What on earth does that mean? What you get over the media depends on what channel you watch, what newspaper you read, what social media you follow online.  Every opinion imaginable is out there on the media.

You wrote a list of reasons that you believe most Americans have wrongly gotten the vaccine and are getting boosters, and why they claim the anti-vaxxers are wrong.  Here's my list about why a diminishing group is still hanging onto their original argument. (This is the same group that originally claimed the disease was not all that serious, just a type of flu, that it would end in a few weeks, that masks do not make any difference, and so on.)

The vaccine is poison.
The vaccine contains some kind of evil "chips."
The vaccine affects fertility.
The vaccine changes your DNA.
The side effects are awful.  
The vaccine kills people.
The vaccine exists only for one purpose: to make the drug companies rich.
Believing what serious, dedicated scientists tell us is being "brainwashed." (Or following a "stereotype?")
"In spite of no one I know being vaccinated, no one I know has died yet of the disease."  So far.
Fauci is an idiot. (That one is my favorite.)
We are stuck in a medieval mindset, believing all kinds of superstitious nonsense because someone has told us so. The vaccine is bad. That is my story, and I'm stickin' to it.

I have to wonder, why is this still an ongoing argument?  I doubt that all this online discussion has ever changed a single mind. We believe what makes sense to us.


----------



## Leann

I fit the category of someone who should get the second booster - I'm over 65 and my immune system is compromised (I've been treated for lymphoma). However, I am getting "vaccine weary". Flu shot, COVID booster, and the pneumonia vaccine. Of the three, I'll get the pneumonia vaccine (protects against certain bacterial strains that can cause pneumonia). I'm not sure about the other two at this point.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaBreeze said:


> I had two Moderna shots and a Moderna booster so far.  I'm open to getting a second booster, but am in no rush to do it.  My booster was on 11/1/21.  I think if I get a second booster it will be a Pfizer.


I have an appointment tomorrow for my second booster, it will be Pfizer.


----------



## Warrigal

Alligatorob said:


> Got mine Friday, no side effects so far.
> 
> Don't forget to take your vaccine card in so they can add to the list.  I forgot mine.  So now I have two to carry around, when needed which isn't often.


We have a myhealth website now where all of my medical details are uploaded by my GP (with my consent) and can have my vaccination status printed out or available via an app on my iPhone. I will be eligible for a second booster soon and will avail myself of it when my GP invites me down to the surgery for that purpose.

In Australia we are going into the colder months now and I will receive, free of charge, Covid and influenza boosters to protect me and my family from both debilitating diseases.


----------



## Bretrick

The second booster is only happening because Pfizer has lobbied for it.
Looks like booster shots are going to go on for years if the drug companies have any say in it. 
The drug companies are running the response, pure greed is running the drug companies.


----------



## win231

Bretrick said:


> The second booster is only happening because Pfizer has lobbied for it.
> Looks like booster shots are going to go on for years if the drug companies have any say in it.
> The drug companies are running the response, pure greed is running the drug companies.


Today, the news reported what they were told to report - that Pfizer stated that their "Children's Covid Vaccine" boosts immunity.
Good thing there is no bias there.


----------



## Bretrick

win231 said:


> Today, the news reported what they were told to report - that Pfizer stated that their "Children's Covid Vaccine" boosts immunity.
> Good thing there is no bias there.


Getting beyond a joke.


----------



## IKE

We're still kicking around getting the 4th jab.......just haven't made up our minds yet.


----------



## Sunny

Just got the 2nd booster a couple of days ago. From what I keep hearing from the medical experts, the boosters work very well, but they tend to lose a lot of their power after several months. I don't remember the exact figures, but it's something like 90% effective right after getting the booster, and it gets down to 50% or thereabouts after 6 months.  Not wonderful, but certainly better than nothing, and obviously worth the inconvenience of getting a shot every six months.

I have a feeling they will keep perfecting it until it becomes more long-term protection, or even permanent, like many of the other vaccines.


----------



## Pinky

We're going for our 2nd booster shot, tomorrow at a mall walk-in clinic.


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> We're going for our 2nd booster shot, tomorrow at a mall walk-in clinic.


yup, better safe than sorry.

it's pneumonia, not a paper cut.

take care...


----------



## Don M.

We got our Moderna Booster in early December.  We're tracking the news for any major increase in cases as more people start mingling during the nicer weather.  If there is another "spike", or variant by June/July, we'll get another booster.  Maybe, in a few years, a vaccine will be developed that eliminates the need for boosters....but, until then, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Serenity4321

IKE said:


> Watched world news tonight and saw it looks like that they've approved a second booster for folks over fifty and those that are immunocompromised.
> 
> Mama and I both had our third / booster Pfizer shot on 9-23-2021 and other than a tender arm for a few days we experienced no side effects......we're kicking around getting the second booster but haven't made our minds up one way or the other as of yet.
> 
> For those that had the first three shots do you plan on getting the fourth ?
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2022/03/30/1089503225/2nd-booster-covid-vaccine


I think I will wait because Moderna is working on something with more benefits..


----------



## WhatInThe

Apparently the CEOs of Moderna and Pfizer have different opinions on a second booster with recommending a booster for those most at risk from the virus.

https://www.fiercepharma.com/pharma/top-pfizer-moderna-execs-odds-need-fourth-covid-19-vaccine-dose


----------



## Sunny

I guess the bottom line right now is that no one really knows what to recommend about boosters, as the whole thing is still too new. It will probably take several years of research and statistics to determine how much the boosters improve the situation. It will probably vary by how many boosters, how often, what age groups are we talking about, which variant of the virus, how much exposure do you get, what about the use of masks, how effective is the vaccine with or without boosters, and many other factors.

There is clearly no doubt about the effectiveness of the first two vaccine shots. They cut down the amount of disease and, for those who did get infected anyway, many did not get sick at all, or just had something like a mild cold. It was a kind of medical miracle, considering the alternatives.
But getting into booster territory does seem like a jungle of confusing alternatives.  The booster is inconvenient, can produce mild side effects, and may not be worth all the trouble.  But maybe it is.  We'll just have to wait and see what the future brings, and every person has to make up their own mind about their own level of risk.


----------



## Don M.

Sunny said:


> IWe'll just have to wait and see what the future brings, and every person has to make up their own mind about their own level of risk.


Very True!  This virus hit so suddenly that there was little time to do any extensive research.  It may be years before there is a proven cure or treatment....and there may be lingering side effects, for some, from taking the shots.  It's all somewhat of a Crap Shoot.  

However, given the results of Doing Nothing, vs. accepting the potential risks of these vaccines, the odds are greatly in favor of avoiding problems by getting vaccinated.  

We've had the Moderna shots and first booster, and expect to get another booster in a month or two.  We're back to a pretty much Normal routine, and hope to continue that way....without having to "jump" every time someone nearby coughs or sneezes.


----------



## PamfromTx

I've been taking advantage of the nice weather and have been rowing my little boat.   A single scull is a rowing boat designed for a single person who propels the boat with two oars, one in each hand. Racing boats are long, narrow, and broadly semi-circular in cross-section in order to minimize drag.

Check out my muscles.  lol   You know, I'd be a great writer.  I am kidding about this.  But honestly, I never had any problems with the 2nd booster and I'm still around.

I'm sticking out my tongue at certain people.


----------



## Pinky

We had our 2nd Pfizer booster yesterday. Slight soreness of arm at injection site. Runny nose, but then, my nose reacts to allergens in Spring.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

I got my second booster on Friday afternoon eight months after the first. I had the least side effects of the 4 jabs. Slept very good Friday night. A little tired yesterday so skipped my exercise at the park. But I still had enough energy to organize and cleanup the garage.

This morning, I felt great so went and got 5 miles done at the park. Came back and did a good cleaning of the interior of my vehicle.

My 89 year old Mom got her 2nd booster on Friday too. She was in better shape than me yesterday.


----------



## Don M.

We've had or Moderna shots, last year, and the booster in January.  Sometime in July/August we'll get the 2nd booster, then watch the news to see if more boosters are recommended.  We'll take as many as needed in coming months/years...a little arm pain for a day is a lot better than the alternatives....IMO.


----------



## Sunny

Glad I got the second booster.  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Found my old 'shot record' from my 20+ years in the military.

Like a lot of others, I've got a lot of 'stuff' mixing it up in my system.
Probably why in the early days of Covid, I didn't get it, simply because 'IT' couldn't 
get pass all the other 'stuff' waiting in line.

When the Covid Vaccine was offered, I got my shots and booster.
I'll get another booster soon.
Just another in a long line of shots I've had.

My list of Vaccines.

Meningococcal 
Adenovirus 
M/M/R
Anthrax Vaccine
Typhoid Vaccine
Yellow Fever Vaccine
Plague Vaccine
Hepatitis A/B
Tetanus/diphtheria
Polio
Flu
Covid-19

Yea, I was a good little 'sheep'; but so far, it's kept me staying above ground.


----------



## chic

My friend just got his second booster and has had a fever of 102 for two days. He's grateful it hasn't gone higher.

You can't make this stuff up,


----------



## Judycat

Talked to my doc about it. She said if cases remain low, the way they are now in our area, hold off until fall when everyone begins staying indoors more.


----------



## win231

Feelslikefar said:


> Found my old 'shot record' from my 20+ years in the military.
> 
> Like a lot of others, I've got a lot of 'stuff' mixing it up in my system.
> Probably why in the early days of Covid, I didn't get it, simply because 'IT' couldn't
> get pass all the other 'stuff' waiting in line.
> 
> When the Covid Vaccine was offered, I got my shots and booster.
> I'll get another booster soon.
> Just another in a long line of shots I've had.
> 
> My list of Vaccines.
> 
> Meningococcal
> Adenovirus
> M/M/R
> Anthrax Vaccine
> Typhoid Vaccine
> Yellow Fever Vaccine
> Plague Vaccine
> Hepatitis A/B
> Tetanus/diphtheria
> Polio
> Flu
> Covid-19
> 
> Yea, I was a good little 'sheep'; but so far, it's kept me staying above ground.


We tend to credit whatever we did with the results we get.
I've never had any of those vaccines - including the Covid vaccine.  I've never had any of those diseases except the flu - 40 years ago.


----------



## SeniorBen

The flu is bad enough. I want no part of covid.


----------



## Sunny

Amen, Ben!  I just got over an ordinary cold, lasting 3 days. That was miserable enough, and I was so glad I had the vaccine and boosters for Covid1 (I tested 3 times, and it was negative each time.)

A disease that has killed over a million people in this country alone is beyond imagining. To get an effective vaccine in that little bit of time is truly miraculous.


----------



## Geezerette

Got my 2nd Moderna booster yesterday. Made me feel tired, cranked up the usual arthritic spots. Excuse to be lazy & just putter around home, luckily I never get sore arms.Expect to be fine Friday.


----------



## jujube

Got one last week. No side effects except a slightly sore arm.


----------



## terry123

My oldest daughter has covid.  She tested positive Thursday.  She thinks she got it last Sunday at NRG stadium in Houston as my "grand" graduated with her 'Masters" there Sunday.  She has been boosted, etc.  So far just a fever, can't keep any food down and a lot of coughing.  She is sleeping a lot.  Would appreciate any prayers if you are a praying person.


----------



## PamfromTx

terry123 said:


> My oldest daughter has covid.  She tested positive Thursday.  She thinks she got it last Sunday at NRG stadium in Houston as my "grand" graduated with her 'Masters" there Sunday.  She has been boosted, etc.  So far just a fever, can't keep any food down and a lot of coughing.  She is sleeping a lot.  Would appreciate any prayers if you are a praying person.


Your daughter is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was so terrified when I attended a baseball game last year and then a graduation dance in June of last year.  There were so many people at both events.

We didn't go to Uvalde for Eddy's graduation dance and/or his graduation for that matter.  It is getting more and more difficult to drive that far for my hubby.  I offer to drive but he doesn't want me to.  So, I'm feeling very guilty that we didn't go.


----------



## PamfromTx

Check out my muscles now.  LOL      



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/4996249577911599/


----------



## PamfromTx

Woke up with a slightly sore forearm.  Had the pneumonia, flu and the latest booster yesterday afternoon.  I'm still kicking, folks.


----------



## NorthernLight

I had 2 Pfizers and a Pfizer booster. This week I had a Moderna bivalent booster. 

No discomfort or problems from any of the shots.


----------



## jimintoronto

My Wife and I have had the 2 original injections, and the 2 booster shots. Both of us are 70 plus in age, and I have a number of medical problems that put me in the "seriously compromised group". Our Family Practice unit at Women's College Hospital will contact us when it is time for the fall flu shot in the next 30 days. JimB in Toronto.


----------



## spectratg

I got my third booster shot yesterday, the bivalent covid vaccine.  Did have some chills during the night but am okay today.


----------



## PamfromTx

spectratg said:


> I got my third booster shot yesterday, the bivalent covid vaccine.  Did have some chills during the night but am okay today.


Good for you!


----------



## ArnoldC

Got a third booster Friday.  Pfizer.  Sore arm at the shot location.  Experienced that in prior boosts, no surprise there.

What did surprise me were the overall body aches and feeling of exhaustion.  Late Friday and Saturday (yesterday) were tough.  First time I've experienced any uncomfortable side effects.  This third must have been a 'heavy boost'?

Today, almost 100% again.  Back to usual aches and pains.  Those I can deal with.  Cheers.  _Arnold_


----------



## Chris21E

So far,  no second booster, just had a double flu shot this last Friday.

  Did not want to combine Both like was done last flu season.

So tired of all things medical, doctor's appointment, testing, medication and shots....


----------



## JustDave

I got the third booster last week (pfizer), and it was the first time I didn't have any reaction at all.


----------



## Lewkat

Had my flu shot.  Shingles wasn't available and flat out refused the COVID booster.  Had a very serious case of the virus at the outset where I nearly died.  Took the first 3 shots and was sick as a dog.  I am finished with them.


----------



## Warrigal

PamfromTx said:


> I received the 4th dose, yesterday.


I had my 2nd booster earlier this year ahead of S Hemisphere Winter. So did Hubby but then he was hospitalised with a broken wrist and contracted a bacterial infection and finally Covid, resulting in 3 weeks of misery in the hospital. I got Covid too, from visiting Hubby.

The good news is that I received prompt antiviral treatment from my GP and never felt ill all the time I was in isolation at home. I felt so well that after 2 days I did a second RAT to check whether the first was accurate. It was, but I was only mildly affected.

I would recommend taking any boosters/treatment on offer.


----------



## win231

charry said:


> That is your choice dseag, i also agree with john cycling ……
> as for protecting ”OTHERS”  If others had obeyed the rules in the first place ,when we had our first lockdown, it would not of come to all this mask wearing , vaccines, 6ft distances etc etc…..
> just in our small road , people were , still having parties, having their hair cut , and totally ignoring any rules !!  Yes protect yourself and stay as safe as you can, but others ?  That’s down to them ,im afraid …….


And besides, if the vaccine protects, the "others" have nothing to worry about, since they're protected from the unvaccinated.
Their disdain for the unvaccinated is a sure indication of their own lack of confidence in the vaccine.  Much like the similar disdain for those who choose not to get flu shots.


----------



## win231

Lewkat said:


> Had my flu shot.  Shingles wasn't available and flat out refused the COVID booster.  Had a very serious case of the virus at the outset where I nearly died.  Took the first 3 shots and was sick as a dog.  I am finished with them.


Experience is a great teacher.


----------



## StillLearning

Got my 3 booster bivalent Pfizer a couple days ago. No side effects but did have a stiff neck. Thought it was because of new pillow?? It’s gone now anyway so no complaints. Glad it’s done. Worried about hubby getting his though. Last time we tried to schedule it during off chemo week but it still put him down for a week. It’s a crazy world.


----------



## Lewkat

Had 3.  Not taking any more as they made me so sick.


----------



## win231

Warrigal said:


> I had my 2nd booster earlier this year ahead of S Hemisphere Winter. So did Hubby but then he was hospitalised with a broken wrist and contracted a bacterial infection and finally Covid, resulting in 3 weeks of misery in the hospital. I got Covid too, from visiting Hubby.
> 
> The good news is that I received prompt antiviral treatment from my GP and never felt ill all the time I was in isolation at home. I felt so well that after 2 days I did a second RAT to check whether the first was accurate. It was, but I was only mildly affected.
> 
> I would recommend taking any boosters/treatment on offer.


----------



## DebraMae

I have had all 4 of mine.  Just as I had every other vaccination required for school, going overseas, etc.  Still kicking here.  It makes me sad that polio is coming back.  People will never learn.


----------



## Warrigal

win231 said:


>


What is your point Win231?

I simply recounted my personal experience of Covid after a certain number of vaccinations and after receiving antiviral medication.

Are you implying that I have been brainwashed by TV hosts?

While not an actual research scientist I did slog my way through a Bachelor of Science degree in the 1980s and have a fair idea how medical science has advanced since the days of Louis Pasteur and Madame Curie, and down the years to the present time.

I can tell a snake oil (in my country goanna oil) salesman when I see or hear one. 

I am willing to accept the lesser risk when it comes to deciding between two options such as whether or not to accept a vaccine. I've been doing this since the time when my children were babies.

What is your basis for refusing any vaccine? 
Would you take a tetanus shot but not one for Covid? 
If so, why?


----------



## Paco Dennis

I got the last booster Saturday. No problems. My arm is a little soar but no sickness. I am so careful that I will continue to wear a mask in stores or other places where I could get close to others. They say to wait a week or two before the vaccine becomes most effective. Science can not give us perfect results, but it provides the best way to figure out complex issues. I know all about the skeptics. They have always been around. Being skeptical of things is healthy. We need to weigh the pros and cons, but then it is up to one's own feelings/thoughts to either accept or reject the product.


----------



## SeniorBen

For those of you who are anti-vaccines where you just have to go to a drug store for a shot, try the Cologuard test where you have to poop into a little bucket, scrape a bit of poop into a little vial, and then mail the bucket and the vial to the testing facility. And try that with a knee that hurts like hell and makes it difficult to squat.

I did that two weeks ago. They texted me that my poop sample had been contaminated somehow and I would have to do it again. Uh, uh. That ain't gonna happen.

The Cologuard test is only about 92% accurate, so if your test is negative or positive, there's about a 1 in 10 chance that it was erroneous, so even if it comes back negative, you still could have cancer. It's just a way for these testing facilities to make a boatload of money without really providing anything of value.


----------



## Brookswood

I hope that nasal vaccine makes its way to the USA.    It might even be more effective fighting infection since most of those nasty Covid germs are inhaled.


----------



## Warrigal

Brookswood said:


> I hope that nasal vaccine makes its way to the USA.    It might even be more effective fighting infection since most of those nasty Covid germs are inhaled.


Vaccination works through cells in the bloodstream that rush to attack bacteria and viruses that they have learned to recognise as a result of the vaccine. *

White blood cells and killer T cells do the work of destroying the pathogens so that they are unable to overwhelm us completely. If the immune response is poor then serious consequences are likely. As we age, our immune system, like every other part of us, does become less effective in fighting infections.

With this in mind, it matters not whether you meet the vaccine by way of an injection (arm or backside makes no difference) or taken as syrup on a sugar cube or inhaled up the nose, as long as it enters the blood stream the effect will be the same. The immune system is fortified and ready when eventually the pathogen enters the body.

*Over simplified for the sake of not getting too technical.


----------



## win231

Brookswood said:


> I hope that nasal vaccine makes its way to the USA.    It might even be more effective fighting infection since most of those nasty Covid germs are inhaled.


I'm sure it will.  But I remember during the big flu vaccine push several years ago, a nasal flu vaccine was available.  But it came with an "interesting" warning:   _"The nasal flu vaccine is more risky & less effective."_
Like the flu vaccine, the Covid vaccine has to go into muscle.  That's why the needle has to be longer.


----------



## Alligatorob

Warrigal said:


> I am willing to accept the lesser risk when it comes to deciding between two options such as whether or not to accept a vaccine.


Good for you!  Too many people have a hard time understanding or even trying to understand relative risk.  None of this is black and white, but better decisions are made when people think this way.

I got my covid update and flu shot a few weeks ago.  I believe it reduces my risk of both more than any risk of adverse reaction.  Nothing is risk free, all we can do is try and manage it.

Oh, and I had no adverse reactions.  Other than a few sore arms and some minor flu symptoms after a few flu shots over the years I have never had a problem with a vaccination.


----------



## Leann

Alligatorob said:


> Good for you!  Too many people have a hard time understanding or even trying to understand relative risk.  None of this is black and white, but better decisions are made when people think this way.
> 
> I got my covid update and flu shot a few weeks ago.  I believe it reduces my risk of both more than any risk of adverse reaction.  Nothing is risk free, all we can do is try and manage it.
> 
> Oh, and I had no adverse reactions.  Other than a few sore arms and some minor flu symptoms after a few flu shots over the years I have never had a problem with a vaccination.


I, too, have gotten a flu shot and COVID booster.


----------



## Blessed

Just done, flu and covid booster, there had been a long line but today no one was at the pharmacy.  You could make an appointment but I never know when I won't or can't leave the house for some reason.  I am more of a feel good, let's go get stuff done girl.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

I got my annual flu jab in September. This morning I got the fall COVID booster. Will find out tonight if I have any side effects similar to the earlier shots. So I'm all caught up on my vaccinations for the year.


----------



## Alizerine

Some say to wait between flu and covid shots. Others get them at the same time. I asked my doctor and he said you might want to wait a couple of days but no longer than that. That allows time for any reaction.


----------



## Right Now

Boosted and flu shot last month!  No reaction at all, except for the smile on my face to feel like I took very good care of myself.


----------



## IKE

We both got our flu shots a couple of weeks back and we just returned home from the drug store close to home and getting our 2nd Pfizer Covid booster.

I'm thinking that the Covid booster is probably going to be an annual thing just like the flu shot from now on.......have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## RadishRose

I never did get my 2nd booster in the Spring. Just got a flu shot. Not sure if I'll get the second Covid booster.


----------



## Teacher Terry

_I never get the flu shot. I got the first 3 Covid vaccines. Each time I was very sick for 4 days with horrible chills. _


----------



## SeniorBen

I got a booster two days ago and didn't have any side effects. Some people have side effects; some don't. I got a flu shot a few months ago and had some minor side effects, but nothing to slow me down. I think I felt them when I went to bed from what I remember, but just something minor.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I had the two initial Moderna vaccinations, a Moderna booster and a Pfizer booster.  This morning I got the Omicron booster, arm a little sore at the injection point but no other side effects.


----------



## IKE

SeaBreeze said:


> Arm a little sore at the injection point but no other side effects.


Same here, so far like our other three we're just a bit tender.


----------

